

Run ChromeOS as a window manager in Ubuntu - alisnic
https://github.com/dz0ny/lightdm-login-chromeos

======
dz0ny
Not working anymore google changed links. However you can still compile
chromeos manualy and it will work.

------
pjmlp
Other than a cool hack, I fail to see the use for it.

~~~
antihero
People might like it as a WM over the mainstream things at least.

~~~
dz0ny
Basic idea was for Chrome OS extension and app develpers, to have full fledged
enviroment, without to have to resort to chromeos device.

